# Verkaufe XMG U700



## a12345678901112 (5. Juni 2012)

Guten Tag, 

ich möchte mein XMG U700 verkaufen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/110896857468?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/high-end-notebook-xmg-u700/66560686


----------

